# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  mr aqua tank

## limz_777

is mr aqua tank being sold in any lfs ? looking for the 12 gallon nano

----------


## David

why don't you get the Dennerle Nano Tank for 148?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> is mr aqua tank being sold in any lfs ? looking for the 12 gallon nano


Are you referring to the mr aqua 12 gallon 91cm x 21cm x 24cm tank design?

Like this...


Photo from google.

A while back i was also searching around at various LFS for it too (its very ideal for shrimp or cory tank setup), but couldn't find any which import or stock it... the only other option was to order and ship it in from overseas or just custom make it locally.

----------


## David

Oh wow UA....that is a really short tank....have you planted into such a short tank.... any pictures to have an idea?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Oh wow UA....that is a really short tank....have you planted into such a short tank.... any pictures to have an idea?


Well, i tried a shallow tank for dwarf cories before, but its not a planted tank, more to keep fishes... just some mini fissidens on wood and floating plants:

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum/showthread.php/100986-23-Litre-quot-Sand-Cats-quot-Tank!

The one i used is only 48cm length though, only half as long as the mr aqua one.

I guess for shallow tanks, short carpet plants would be the most ideal... its also much easier to plant and maintain an aquascape in a shallow tank too, can pretty much manage everything with a standard pair of 30cm length tweezers, no need to get hands wet.  :Smile: 

These are some examples done by chaps online using mr aqua 12 gallon tanks which really take advantage of the extreme aspect ratio of the tank dimensions:







Photos from google.

----------


## David

Wow....Impressive use of creativity on such a tank!!! Looks like I am obsolete.... :Sad:

----------


## felix_fx2

the glassterior 600 dont fit in this sizing? i like the metal chains: )

----------


## limz_777

its actually a 3 feet tank , due to the dimension it looks like a 6 footer more room for scape i guess , a school of fish swimming inside looks good too

----------


## limz_777

> Are you referring to the mr aqua 12 gallon 91cm x 21cm x 24cm tank design?
> 
> Like this...
> 
> 
> Photo from google.
> 
> A while back i was also searching around at various LFS for it too (its very ideal for shrimp or cory tank setup), but couldn't find any which import or stock it... the only other option was to order and ship it in from overseas or just custom make it locally.



there are mr aqua product being sold , maybe can ask mrs toh see if she can bring it in

----------


## David

Looks really interesting...I know where I can squeeze one into my home but I think it doesn't come with a cabinet?

----------


## Dodofish

nice tank. for such tank need two side of filtration?

----------


## gum

there is a forum on this tanks 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/sh...d.php?t=168088

saw a few 2 feet tanks but low height at c328. will look real long if we know how to design.
60x23x28 if not wrong. saw the above link didnt want such a long tank so bought it as an alternative.

----------


## BFG

I have the same tank but with curved side on the front, empty though, can't remember where I got it from too and a project delayed again.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

The nice thing about the mr aqua 12 gallon is its made of low-iron glass and only 5mm thick (due to the relatively small 45+ litre volume)... helps to create a very minimalist look.

As its only 21cm depth, it could also fit neatly on a long console table along a corridor wall, that was one of the placement ideas that got me interested in it.  :Smile:

----------


## David

> The nice thing about the mr aqua 12 gallon is its made of low-iron glass and only 5mm thick (due to the relatively small 45+ litre volume)... helps to create a very minimalist look.
> 
> As its only 21cm depth, it could also fit neatly on a long console table along a corridor wall, that was one of the placement ideas that got me interested in it.


problem is, still have to find a way to hide filter and piping....but I guess with a bit of imagination, it can be done quite nicely.

----------


## limz_777

mr aqua do sell the cabinet for it , but usually i see people buy the bare tank only

----------


## David

Limz_777...when you do go for it and placing order, can you just find out for me indicative price of the cabinet and choice of color?

----------


## limz_777

> Limz_777...when you do go for it and placing order, can you just find out for me indicative price of the cabinet and choice of color?



have not been to c328 to enquiry yet , cabinet its seem like only 1 type available http://mraqua.net/products/hardwood-aquarium-stands/

----------


## Vermino

> Are you referring to the mr aqua 12 gallon 91cm x 21cm x 24cm tank design?
> 
> Like this...
> 
> 
> Photo from google.
> 
> A while back i was also searching around at various LFS for it too (its very ideal for shrimp or cory tank setup), but couldn't find any which import or stock it... the only other option was to order and ship it in from overseas or just custom make it locally.


hmm someone pulled my image off my Mr Aqua 12 gallon long review lol  :Grin:  - Actually Geoff (owner of Sevenports, importer of mr aqua in the US) has been out of stock of them because of a high demand. Pretty much you have Marinedepot and Aquascape Depot that are in stock with them (dont quote me on that though). I dont know what happened to Orlando with Green Lead Aquariums, but this is all in the United States (i see you are all in Singapore)

----------


## limz_777

nice to see you chime in on this , but on the close up pic , it seem like the silicon work is quite sloppy , does it happen on all mr aqua tanks ?

----------


## Vermino

with talking to Geoff at superzoo 2013, he told me they are all like that *bites tongue*. It takes a special machine (or labor) to remove the excess silicone from the inner and bottom's of the aquariums. Nothing a razor blade at home couldn't handle though. This is what makes ADA tanks so expensive, They actually have a guy that removes the excess silicone by hand on each tank. But that is what you pay for - perfection. Where Mr aqua is giving you a reasonable product for a reasonable price (the 12 gallon long is actually pretty costly because of the unique dimensions, it's more about the shipping and insurance than anything). Now once I got the hardscape going, I don't even notice the silicone because the substrate is covering it. I just have to nit-pick at small details on reviews because I know some anal-retentive guy will buy one and tell me my review was completely bias.

----------


## limz_777

you might want to look into ans tank , their silicon work should be machine cut , low iron at reasonable price , only thing they have it in standard size 3 feet

----------


## Vermino

> you might want to look into ans tank , their silicon work should be machine cut , low iron at reasonable price , only thing they have it in standard size 3 feet


you have a link? because I can't find that name brand on google for US search engine.

----------


## limz_777

> you have a link? because I can't find that name brand on google for US search engine.


ans doesnt have a website but you can check out this webpage http://www.eastoceansg.com/ , click the online catalog for aqua

by the way do you know what machine they use to cut such a fine lines on the silicon? always thought its just the masking

----------


## Vermino

> ans doesnt have a website but you can check out this webpage http://www.eastoceansg.com/ , click the online catalog for aqua
> 
> by the way do you know what machine they use to cut such a fine lines on the silicon? always thought its just the masking


Ahh ok, wow ANS does have some nice tanks. Might have to talk to one of my importers about this =). It's sad that ANS doesn't have a website, that is like having a product and no store. 

Anyways, I don't personally know how they get manufacture, it's whatever I can torture out of my contacts for details is what I can write haha. Geoff stated that the manufacturer over in Taiwan had the option to purchase a machine to trim the excess silicone.

----------


## limz_777

maybe they do have , domain name could be in full chinese language

----------


## David

@limz_777....thanks for the link...by reading the information, it seems that the stand are created in raw wood format so that one has the choice to either stain the wood or laminate it to the color of choice....not a bad option.

----------


## Sam Jen Kang

Brother you've got some nice planted!

----------

